# Cory Tank



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

My grandaughter loves these corys so I made a tank for them and her . Kind of corny but she loves it .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Corny? Are you kidding me? Its beautiful! I love your planted retaining wall! And hey those shrimp look familiar! I love the first shot where one of the panda's is digging away, I bet they are happy in their home!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Corny? Are you kidding me? Its beautiful! I love your planted retaining wall! And hey those shrimp look familiar! I love the first shot where one of the panda's is digging away, I bet they are happy in their home!


Yes they seem to be its really funny when they chase each other in and out of the hut  Look at the shrimp again Ghost Shrimp lol Your shrimp have tanks of their own. Thanks I had fun doing it.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha very cool, the retaining wall is a great idea!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> haha very cool, the retaining wall is a great idea!


Thanks I glued some ends on the retaining wall and filled it with flourite lol


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I love it Pat, you seem to have a knack for this stuff.  

My son says, "I like your tank, it is a very nice tank. I like the corys and that cave"

Cheers


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Pat,

I have to agree with everyone else, I really like what you have done with this tank. Gluing the small pebbles to the hut was a nice touch as well. Would you mine sharing your method of making the wall? Are the rocks glued to each other or did you glue them to something first?

Best Regards
Green


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

_Green_ said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I have to agree with everyone else, I really like what you have done with this tank. Gluing the small pebbles to the hut was a nice touch as well. Would you mine sharing your method of making the wall? Are the rocks glued to each other or did you glue them to something first?
> 
> ...


 Thanks I took pics put i think I erased them have to make dinner but I will check.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks pat

that's something I might like to try at some point.


----------

